# Whimpering Noise



## savtdw (Jul 16, 2012)

Trixie is about 2years old. She's not had any changes in her environment in 3 months and actually she seems to be doing better socially here lately. We live in an apartment on the bottom floor and I thought there were mice or something in our walls because I started hearing this tiny whimper sound. One night I sat where I heard the noise and found out it had been Trixie randomly whimpering all week. Its not like huffing squeaking crying or chirping... I could best label it as a whinning or whimpering but she only does it once every once in a while and only in her cage. 
Any ideas of what could be going on? 
Like I said, no changes that I have noticed and we take her out every evening to socialize. She has been eating like a champ and drinking well.


----------



## aimeeviens (Aug 19, 2011)

When is she doing it? Does she only do it when you are near?


----------



## savtdw (Jul 16, 2012)

no, she seems to do it moreso when she is laying down or asleep. I haven't heard it much lately but for like 2 months it was like at least twice a day that I'd clearly hear it.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

Maybe she is dreaming?


----------

